
In 2016, the tech industry forgot about people - edem
http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/30/14125128/2016-tech-industry-silicon-valley-theranos-samsung-uber-humans
======
jaquinas
> It’s as though some ideas and products are developed (and crises are
> handled) in an abstract concept zone, one in which money flows freely and
> techno-optimism can overcome any problem.

I think there is a difference between the grocery store, headphone jack and
self-driving cars - and situations like the Theranos debacle. By definition,
technology is artificial and whether or not it is specifically purposed to
help humanity is up for debate. The store/etc., while initially inconvenient,
are clearly forward-thinking design decisions that pave the way for technology
where Tesla's car death response is a regressive, but human, response.

